# Lignetics Energex or hammer pellets



## tumbles (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a chance to buy 2 tons of hammer 60/40, Lignetics 100% hardwood or Energex.   Which are better?   Which should I buy?   I'm leaning towards the hamer's as I've read really good reports on these.  I'm looking for your help.   I have to make up my mind by tomorrow.   Lets hear what you have to say.   Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## swalz (Oct 28, 2008)

I am burning Hammer Hot Ones and like them, I think they have two different plants and one does hardwood only and the other a mix of hard and soft. I had nothing but problems with the Energex so they are low on my list, never used the Lignetics.

Edit: Hammer pellets are hardwood only; I think I have the second type since my ash tends to be on the gritty side.

From the Hammer site;

Mt. Hope
The Mt. Hope operation uses a blend of different hardwoods to make a pellet that produces a light fluffy ash. Most of the ash easily blows out of the burn pot to help reduce clinkering.

Elkins
Our Elkins plant uses almost 100% Oak to make their pellets. These produce a heavy, gritty ash that performs best in a pellet appliance with a lot of air flow. The Elkins pellet is less that a half percent of ash year round - which some people refer to as a "ultra premium" pellet.


----------



## sinnian (Oct 28, 2008)

May I ask where you are getting these?  PM me if you would rather.  Thanks ~ Jeff


----------



## ajwoodman (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know about the other two but I have burned some Lignetics hardwood from W Virginia and they are awesome.  May I ask where you are finding these pellets???


----------



## Jester (Oct 28, 2008)

Ive burned probably 10 bags of the lignetics.  The only negative Ive got for them is they seem to get some long ones mixed in (like 4-5 inchers) and occasionally you can hear the feed aguer snap them.  Never caused a bind, low ash and good heat.  The bags have had almost no fines in them at the bottom either.


----------



## bobswworld (Oct 28, 2008)

I am burning Hamers hot ones also, for one reason it was pretty much what I could find here in western Virginia. And also the least expensive.
Purchased mine from Dixie Products.
http://www.dixieproducts.com/index.html
Have only burned about 10 bags so far, mainly cause my bottom auger motor keeps going out. I think they have a good amount of ash as in more than I thought it would have, but burn well I guess.


----------



## greeby (Oct 28, 2008)

I got 1 ton of Hamers Hot Ones with my stove and bought 2 more tons of Lignetics from Ace hardware here in town.

Both burn just fine.  I an seeing some longer pellets in the Lignetics as well. I can hear the auger chop them


----------



## slls (Oct 28, 2008)

I like Energex, burn clean and hot.


----------



## imacman (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished burning about 20 bags of Lignetics hardwood pellets yesterday, and I have only good things to say.  Small amt. of fines, burn clean & hot, no clinkers at all, and I personally never saw a 4-5 inch pellet....the longest I think I saw _might_ have been 2 inches.

I'm burning about 20 bags of NEWP right now to see what, if any, difference there is, and then I'm looking forward to trying some of the Lignetics softwood pellets I have.  I expect good things.


----------



## BubbRubb (Oct 29, 2008)

Never used Lignetics, but have heard plenty of good reviews about them.  I absolutely love Hamer's Hot Ones.  These are the pure hardwood out of their WV plant.  They are the second best pellet I have used after Bald Eagle Pellets from Tyrone, PA.  They are a small operation using 100% red oak from their hardwood flooring business.  Burned 2 tons of Energex last year in addition to Hamer's and have 2 more tons to burn before the stock is depleted.  I'd buy Energex if the price was the lowest, but otherwise go with the Hamer's or Lignetics.


----------



## kbjelka (Oct 29, 2008)

Burned about 10 bags of Lignetics and no complaints.  Very little ash and no clinkers.  Good thing since I have 4 tons in the basement.


----------



## cantman (Oct 29, 2008)

I burned 2 tons of Energex pellets last season in my Harman XXV and I was not very happy with them.   They seem to have a lot of ash and made clinkers.
I also have burned Lignetics pellets and found that they burned hot with less ash and no clickers. Lastly, I have burned LG granules in my stove and they burned hot
with low ash but had a lot of fines in the bag.


----------



## Sami (Oct 29, 2008)

I installed my Enviro last Feb and bought a ton of Energex.... they were great but I had nothing to compare them to.  I used sever others to finish the winter but nothing compared to the heat of the Energex.  Our local Agway had a sale on Hamer's Hot Ones so I bought five tons (yeah I know.... Piggy)  they are the cleanest burning I have had so far but I must say with the stove on low they don't seem to generate the same level of heat....  just don't know


----------



## orangecrushcj7 (Oct 29, 2008)

So far I like my Lignetics hardwoods.  Almost no ash, no clinkering.  The longest pellet I have seen is 1.5", though there arent many of them like that.  i have noticed that on low, the Lignetics hardwood dirty my glass a lot quicker than the Northern Lights softwoods.


----------



## Marster (Oct 29, 2008)

Picked up a ton of  Lignetics this season. Very pleased! Burn hot, low ash and no clinkers! Will definitly burn these again.


----------



## colforbin923 (Oct 29, 2008)

I've burned about 10 tons of hammers over the last 3 seasons.  I wouldn't switch to any other, burn hot and clean as well residual fly ash is noticeably less than others I have tried.


----------



## tumbles (Oct 30, 2008)

I just picked up my two tons of Hamers.   I bumped into a guy who burned them for the last two years and had nothing but postive feedback about them.   Made me feel really good about my purchase.  They are definitely a lot lighter than the Athens one I got.   They also seem to be a more consistent size  1/2" to 1".   I wont' get my stove for a couple of weeks but I'm excited to say the least.  Thank you to everyone for your psots.  This newbie really appreciates it.   Hope I can help out other newbies when I get a couple burning seasons under my belt.   ;-)


----------



## novah (Nov 5, 2008)

tumbles said:
			
		

> I just picked up my two tons of Hamers.   I bumped into a guy who burned them for the last two years and had nothing but postive feedback about them.   Made me feel really good about my purchase.  They are definitely a lot lighter than the Athens one I got.   They also seem to be a more consistent size  1/2" to 1".   I wont' get my stove for a couple of weeks but I'm excited to say the least.  Thank you to everyone for your psots.  This newbie really appreciates it.   Hope I can help out other newbies when I get a couple burning seasons under my belt.   ;-)



Where did you get the Hamers?


----------



## coffeedogz3 (Nov 13, 2008)

We got some of the Lignetics over the weekend at Tractor Supply - $4.99/bag. They said that they have been out of pellets a little while, but got this shipment in just before we arrived (lucky timing for us). Last time in a month ago we were able to grab up some Somerset. The Lignetis were long pellets and we didn't know if that mattered, but they seem to work good & we seem pleased with them.


----------

